# Question about Stick and Knife in Southern Missouri



## Thesemindz (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anybody know anywhere in Southern Missouri where you can learn either Filipino stick and knife systems or get some stick and knife intensive training? Making a list for a friend.


-Rob


----------

